# .243 Good coyote gun??



## Coyote Joe Dittmer

I want to get a remington model 700 .243 good bad? or should i get savage axis?


----------



## Antlerz22

If this is any help watch it, its a .243 



 Try that with the other varmint calibers.


----------



## Mattuk

Coyote Joe Dittmer said:


> I want to get a remington model 700 .243 good bad? or should i get savage axis?


Welcome to PT Joe, the .243 is a fantastic round, get one and enjoy!

Matt


----------



## Patty

I bought a 700 SPS Dm about a month ago.... In .243.... I love it.... aparently the new X trigger isn't supposed to have any of the old issues... i backed mine off to about 2 pounds and tried everything i could think of to make it go off without me actually pulling the trigger an all seems fine.... I shoot 55gr ballistic silvertips under an inch out of the box...


----------



## PAcoyotehunter

i got a camo savage xp .243 and i love it i use the 58gr v max bullets does a awesome job


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

I use a savage .243 for my long range groundhog gun here in PA, and it shoots flawlessly for up to 500 yards is around the most i ever shot but i can imagine if it can hit a groundhog at 100-500 yards with no problems then i can imagine that if you get a heavier grain bullet (i use 58 grain) it would be enought to knock down a coyote


----------



## poe

58gr Vmax will have lots of knockdown power for coyotes. I have a .243 but its a tikka M55. I also have a savage axis in 22-250 and it is a very good gun also. I am now shooting a savage modle 10 pred in .223 and I love it. It also comes in .243 but if you are on a budget its pretty tough to beat the axis. Go to your store and shoulder some rifles and see what feels best.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Your right the 58 gr v-max i shoot for varmint does have a lot of speed and energy behind it and would be enough


----------



## Rick Howard

I shoot a .243 with the 80gr GMX. I think both of those guns are nice so I can't help ya there.


----------



## Scotty D.

.243 is a great all -round weapon....Excellent choice....58 gr kill yotes in DRT style (Dead Right There!!! ) Where the heavier bullets come into play is at the yardages where the .243 really comes into a class of it's own-- 500+yds...& the vid of the 1017yd yote falling of the cliff is testimony of the .243's capabilities.. (Every time I watch that 1017 yd. yote fall, I keep thinking of the cartoon Wile E. Coyote falling off the cliff -- usually followed by a huge boulder )


----------



## ReidRH

I shoot a 243 and have for years, Remington 766 yeah I know its old School but i am comfortable shooting it out to 500 yards given the chance and I have killed at least One Coyote at 500 yrds with it. Around here it is very rare to get a shot like that and I really didnt have a clue it would Kill him at that distance but it put the Smackdown on him!


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

.243 is a great round. Very versitile. I love mine and it blows the crap out of coyotes. I have a Rem 660. I also have a pair of 700s in different calibers and you cant really go wrong with the 700 action. That being said, Savage makes a great rifle and it cost a bit less. I am a Remington guy but if I came accross a Savage in the caliber I was looking for, I would scoop it up. I have owned Savages in the past but the last one I had was traded along with a little cash for a 700 BDL Custom Deluxe.


----------



## Rich Cronk

The .243 is indeed a good choice for coyotes. I haven't talked to anyone who are using the Nosler 55 grain ballistic tips for coyotes, so I don't know what they are getting for fur damage. For the most part I like to stick with bullets not advertised as "varmint" bullets. The bullets designed for hunting deer work well though. A lot of guys are having good luck with Savage rifles, and they do shoot accurately right out of the box. I prefer Remington 700 CDL myself because Remington's cheaper models have junky stocks. The CDL will hold it's resale value longer than Savage I think, but that is only my own personal feeling.


----------



## youngdon

I shoot the 55gr Noslers and have not had an exit on a body shot. I did shoot one in the head and had a small exit hole behind his ear. He's giving you the stink eye !


----------



## Rich Cronk

Now that is what I call a bug eyed coyote! Goog shooting YounDon!


----------



## youngdon

There were years of coyote knowledge oozing out on the ground...it was like brain pudding. I tried to get sos1inmesa to drink it, telling him that he would gain that knowledge and be as smart as any coyote........He wasn't buying it !


----------



## Rich Cronk

"There were years of coyote knowledge oozing out on the ground...it was like brain pudding. I tried to get sos1inmesa to drink it, telling him that he would gain that knowledge and be as smart as any coyote........He wasn't buying it "
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There is a feller over on the New Huntmasters board that sure could use some of that juice.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Well....great shot on that bug eyed yote Don! and i dont think i would have bought it either but whatever makes you sleep at night pal!


----------



## Antlerz22

Dang not another stink eye! Hate when that happens----so did he LOL


----------



## best defense

I use a 243. If you don't care about the hide, it is a great choice. They shoot fairly flat out to 200 yards, and not much more drop at 300. I started by using 80 grain bullets, then 70 grain bullets. Right now, I am trying a load with Hornaday 58 grain bullets.
There are literally dozens of different loads for the 243. The only catch is they will leave a rip where the bullet exits the body, and they all exit.


----------



## poe

best defense said:


> I use a 243. If you don't care about the hide, it is a great choice. They shoot fairly flat out to 200 yards, and not much more drop at 300. I started by using 80 grain bullets, then 70 grain bullets. Right now, I am trying a load with Hornaday 58 grain bullets.
> There are literally dozens of different loads for the 243. The only catch is they will leave a rip where the bullet exits the body, and they all exit.


I have to disagree yes the 80 and 70 gr bullets may leave a good sized exit wound however with the 55gr nosler ballistic silvertips I have shot lots of coyotes with no exit. I also dont have them loaded right to max but they still shoot pretty flat. You also have to watch wear you hit them but placing your shots is important when saving fur with almost any round.


----------



## Spined

I love my .243


----------



## bones44

Nice cat !!


----------



## Spined

Thanks. It was a nice big female that is becoming a nice rug.


----------



## Antlerz22

If i ever get one, Im thinking a hat like the T.V Daniel Boone had lol. That is a nice cat there and I like the spotting.


----------



## sos1inmesa

youngdon said:


> There were years of coyote knowledge oozing out on the ground...it was like brain pudding. I tried to get sos1inmesa to drink it, telling him that he would gain that knowledge and be as smart as any coyote........He wasn't buying it !


Ahhh, that was a fun day! Don was putting Yotes down left and right.


----------



## youngdon

We'll have to do it again soon !...We can take that bald guy too......You know.... the one with the funny screen name.


----------



## Gun runner

I like the 243 I have several Win mod 70 hb A couple of 700 adls & bdls And a few remington 788s I found the latest one for $450.00 with an old redfield widefield 3x9 scope A hunting partner has several savages love them My only savage varmint rifle is in 225 winchester Ive been a subscriber to varmint hunter magazine since issue one My biggest hang up is trapshooting but varmint hunting takes a close second


----------



## comcam

I have a Savage 10/110 Predator Hunter in .243 and I really like it so far.


----------



## wilded

[sub]I have a remington 700 in .243 my father gave me for Christmas when I was six years old. I still carry it today and it is not for sale. It has killed over a hundred bucks in my life so far. I shoot a 100 grain balistic tip and love the cartridge. ET[/sub]


----------



## Scotty D.

youngdon said:


> View attachment 4240
> I shoot the 55gr Noslers and have not had an exit on a body shot. I did shoot one in the head and had a small exit hole behind his ear. He's giving you the stink eye !


Hey--isn't this the same type of pic that you all were giving jglynn so much guff about??? It's no better or no worse than his pic.... Kinda seems extremely hypocritical in my perception


----------



## Scotty D.

Stonegod said:


> Scott I don't think that Don's pic is anywhere as sanguinary as jglynn pic......geeez atleast Don's pic still has eyes and a muzzle/nose. I for one don't think they're even close......but what do I know......I'm just a dumb guy from Ohio.lol Scott do you ever get up my way to predator hunt??


Honestly, I don't mind either pic--but the guff was about what pics the anti's could use as ammo against this site & fuel their fire...Both pics fit that definition....

Plus, I believe that there is a "clique" in this forum that has picked JGlynn as their new "target".... That's just kindergarten BS right there....

I don't get up to Medina Co. Ashland Co. (near Spencer) & Erie, & Ottawa Co are my Northern Counties


----------



## Antlerz22

Scotty D. said:


> Honestly, I don't mind either pic--but the guff was about what pics the anti's could use as ammo against this site & fuel their fire...Both pics fit that definition.... Plus, I believe that there is a "clique" in this forum that has picked JGlynn as their new "target".... That's just kindergarten BS right there.... I don't get up to Medina Co. Ashland Co. (near Spencer) & Erie, & Ottawa Co are my Northern Counties


 The one was a video basically showing a wounded yote thrashing about gnawing at his mid section and pulling on his disembowled entrails. Dons was showing the apparent instant dispatch of his yote--given its explicit--it shows no animal continuing for any amount of time after the shot.


----------



## Scotty D.

Antlerz22 said:


> The one was a video basically showing a wounded yote thrashing about gnawing at his mid section and pulling on his disembowled entrails. Dons was showing the apparent instant dispatch of his yote--given its explicit--it shows no animal continuing for any amount of time after the shot.


So what u r saying is that Don's pic couldn't (or wouldn't) ever be used in an anti-hunting propaganda issue??

BTW-- jglynn's PICTURE was of a dog & a yote...I have absolutely no idea of whatever video u r talking about...I'm pretty sure that I typed PIC in my posts....Please correct me if I'm wrong, A22, but I made NO mention of a VIDEO.... (Pic is the abbreviated form for "PICTURE"... Vid is short for "VIDEO"... U know that, right??)


----------



## youngdon

Jglynns pic was not removed, some of the BS that followed may have been cause for removal (not by my hand) of the thread, so basically this is all about nothing....... The video in question was removed at the OP's request.

Also note that the pic you refer to was of his dog with a bloody face and a dead coyote, which may lead some to believe that the dog killed the coyote in a dogfight. I do not know the scenario of that particular picture.

The pic of a coyote with it's lower jaw missing was also removed at the request of the OP.

In retrospect i guess I should not have posted that pic. if it offends you let me know.


----------



## Scotty D.

No, the pic wasn't removed, but that didn't stop the ethics police for hammering on jglynn about the pic, now did it???

Neither pic has offended me in the slightest--I believe that I've already posted that statement...I thought Stinkeye was funny as heck....


----------



## poe

I would have to agree that any video or picture showing a animal sufering should be pulled off but as far as showing pictures of animals that are already dead if we were to pull off 1 picture because the anti hunters could use it as ammo would we really not have to get rid of all of our hunting pictures. You have to remember that even pictures that we think are fine for example posing with a bunch of stretched hides hanging on a wall may look like a horror show to a anti. Im not saying anyone is right or wrong about these pictures but the last thing we should be doing is starting a argument about them on this site. I trust the opinions of the people that run this site and that is why I chose to be a member. They see what is posted and if the picture goes against what they think is right then they can pull it off. If you see something that you think should be pulled off that has not then I think you should be sending your opinion in a PM instead of on the wall here. As hunters we need to stick together and I really dont enjoy a good thread about chosing a good hunting cal turned into a argument about hunting ethics.


----------



## poe

sorry I kind of started into a rant there that made no sense haha.


----------

